# Gangnam Style



## Darren Marshall (28 Settembre 2012)




----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Settembre 2012)




----------



## Livestrong (28 Settembre 2012)

Basta, basta!


----------



## Butcher (28 Settembre 2012)

Epico!!!


----------



## BB7 (28 Settembre 2012)

Mobbasta


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


>


Non è il topic delle foto personali


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Settembre 2012)

gangNAM non gangMAN 

correggo il titolo. 

cmq il tizio è un grande, è molto meglio di certa robaccia che passa sulle radio italiane.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non è il topic delle foto personali


Rosica


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Settembre 2012)

Spettacolo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Settembre 2012)

300 milioni di visualizzazioni


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Rosica



Siiiiiiiiiiiiiii Vbb


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Siiiiiiiiiiiiiii Vbb


Danner, pls


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Danner, pls



Sentiremo cosa avranno da dire le autorità [MENTION=51]Blu71[/MENTION]


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sentiremo cosa avranno da dire le autorità [MENTION=51]Blu71[/MENTION]


Le autorità ti devono un caffè [MENTION=51]Blu71[/MENTION]


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Le autorità ti devono un caffè [MENTION=51]Blu71[/MENTION]



Non mi sembra tu abbia già vinto la scommessa


----------



## prebozzio (28 Settembre 2012)




----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non mi sembra tu abbia già vinto la scommessa


Ipotecata, fa lo stesso


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ipotecata, fa lo stesso



Sei proprio Napolista


----------



## Blu71 (28 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sentiremo cosa avranno da dire le autorità [MENTION=51]Blu71[/MENTION]





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Le autorità ti devono un caffè [MENTION=51]Blu71[/MENTION]


 [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] per me meriti l'ergastolo.....

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] il caffè noi lo prendiamo al bar e Darren in cella.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> @Darren per me meriti l'ergastolo.....
> 
> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] il caffè noi lo prendiamo al bar e Darren in cella.



Francamente siete spacciati


----------



## Blu71 (28 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Francamente siete spacciati




Darren ti vedo male......


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Darren ti vedo male......


Sei OT Blu! Torniamo in topic 










Sta volta sono io che lo dico a te.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] per me meriti l'ergastolo.....
> 
> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] il caffè *noi lo prendiamo al bar e Darren in cella*.


----------



## esjie (28 Settembre 2012)

Una putt. ma almeno è simpatica, mica come il pulcino pio

Ma solo io avevo capito Gnam Gnam style?


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


>



Domani vado a Napoli


----------



## Blu71 (28 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sei OT Blu! Torniamo in topic
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Darren, il video da te postato fa schifo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Domani vado a Napoli


Non ne uscirai


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Darren, il video da te postato fa schifo.





SACRILEGIOOOOOOOOOOO Splendidi uccidilo!

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non ne uscirai



E che è il bronx?


----------



## Blu71 (28 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non ne uscirai



Splendidi fallo cantare......


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> E che è il bronx?


Perché manderò dei miei uomini [MENTION=7]Vinz[/MENTION]


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Perché manderò dei miei uomini [MENTION=7]Vinz[/MENTION]



E' troppo impegnato a fare il grafico per YouPorn


----------



## Vinz (29 Settembre 2012)

Cappotto di legno per Darren?


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Settembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Cappotto di legno per Darren?


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Ottobre 2012)

Mah, salvo solo la gnocca alla fine.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (5 Ottobre 2012)

una ca.gata pazzesca ma almeno fa ridere


----------



## isabel (12 Ottobre 2012)

niente spam


----------



## admin (12 Ottobre 2012)

Ma cos'è questa robaccia?


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Ottobre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma cos'è questa robaccia?



Convertiti anche tu


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Ottobre 2012)

Ha rotto il ca***, basta


----------



## Morto che parla (13 Ottobre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma cos'è questa robaccia?



Guarda Mario, questa estate c'era una che non mi stava antipatica, per così dire. Fatto sta che una sera, in gruppo, si va a guardare le stelle. Le porgo un auricolare, Stairway to Heaven. Dopo 10 secondi me lo ripassa con aria schifata e mi fa "non ce l'hai il pulcino pio?".

Ora, al di là del fatto che io ho preso e me ne sono andato seduta stante, capisci quale cultura musicale ci sia in questo momento, nel mondo?

E' ovvio che questo sia un "bellissimo" pezzo. Ovvio.


----------



## Fabriman94 (13 Ottobre 2012)

Il pezzo fa ****** suvvia, se non avesse avuto quel video sto PSY non sarebbe mai passato in radio, anche perchè ha più di 10 anni di attività, non è un emergente.


----------



## admin (13 Ottobre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Guarda Mario, questa estate c'era una che non mi stava antipatica, per così dire. Fatto sta che una sera, in gruppo, si va a guardare le stelle. Le porgo un auricolare, Stairway to Heaven. Dopo 10 secondi me lo ripassa con aria schifata e mi fa "non ce l'hai il pulcino pio?".
> 
> Ora, al di là del fatto che io ho preso e me ne sono andato seduta stante, capisci quale cultura musicale ci sia in questo momento, nel mondo?
> 
> E' ovvio che questo sia un "bellissimo" pezzo. Ovvio.



Mamma mia.


----------



## Arsozzenal (13 Ottobre 2012)

la musica attualmente penso stia raggiungendo livelli veramente raccapriccianti....d'altronde se gli acdc a 60 anni fanno ancora il tutto esaurito in qualsiasi data un motivo ci dev'essere!!non riesco a trovare un cantante o un gruppo che mi piaccia oggi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Ottobre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Cappotto di legno per Darren?


Op-op-oppa gangnam style


----------



## Canonista (14 Ottobre 2012)

Pensavo fossi l'unico a cui fa letteralmente defecare questo schifo di "canzone"


----------



## Fry Rossonero (1 Novembre 2012)

grandioso!

io sono rock-dipendente anzi drogato credo, ma questa è una genialata! il video è pazzesco


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (1 Novembre 2012)

Vomito.


----------



## sion (4 Novembre 2012)

schifo totale.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (4 Novembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Guarda Mario, questa estate c'era una che non mi stava antipatica, per così dire. Fatto sta che una sera, in gruppo, si va a guardare le stelle. Le porgo un auricolare, Stairway to Heaven. Dopo 10 secondi me lo ripassa con aria schifata e mi fa "non ce l'hai il pulcino pio?".
> 
> Ora, al di là del fatto che io ho preso e me ne sono andato seduta stante, capisci quale cultura musicale ci sia in questo momento, nel mondo?
> 
> E' ovvio che questo sia un "bellissimo" pezzo. Ovvio.



Stairway to Heaven fa ****** anche a me.
Cioè,riconosco la bravura dei Led Zeppelin,la bellezza del testo,la maestosità dell'assolo e via dicendo,ma non mi piace proprio.


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Novembre 2012)

Non so come reagire


----------



## Brain84 (5 Novembre 2012)

credo che sia il video più visto nella storia di Youtube o comunque uno dei più visti


----------



## Dottorm (5 Novembre 2012)

PSY EROE

lo amo.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (5 Novembre 2012)

Anche se la canzone mi sembra quasi identica a Party Rock Anthem dei LMFAO.


----------



## Dottorm (5 Novembre 2012)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Anche se la canzone mi sembra quasi identica a Party Rock Anthem dei LMFAO.



No dai ti prego... non c'entra nulla....


----------



## Tony7 (5 Novembre 2012)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> credo che sia il video più visto nella storia di Youtube o comunque uno dei più visti



Purtroppo no! Questo è il più visto!


----------



## Canonista (5 Novembre 2012)




----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Novembre 2012)

Psy è il più grande genio mediatico del XXI secolo.


----------



## admin (13 Novembre 2012)

Questa roba ha ottenuto 716 milioni di visualizzazioni su youtube

Rendiamoci conto


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questa roba ha ottenuto 716 milioni di visualizzazioni su youtube
> 
> Rendiamoci conto



Gangman Style!


----------



## Lollo interista (13 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questa roba ha ottenuto 716 milioni di visualizzazioni su youtube
> 
> Rendiamoci conto




Boss,questo però è un genio


----------



## admin (13 Novembre 2012)

Madò, pure a Oxford?!?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Novembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Gangman Style!


O-o-o-oppa gangnam style!


----------



## Prinz (16 Novembre 2012)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Stairway to Heaven fa ****** anche a me.
> Cioè,riconosco la bravura dei Led Zeppelin,la bellezza del testo,la maestosità dell'assolo e via dicendo,ma non mi piace proprio.



fatti vedere da uno bravo 

Comunque trovo degradante che un tizio che se ne esca con una roba del genere trovi così tanto consenso di vendite. QUalsiasi cacchiata che possa mettermi a strimpellare io stesso al pianoforte ha più valore artistico intrinseco di sta schifezza, che non è altro che l'ennesima dimostrazione dell'idiozia globale.


----------



## admin (16 Novembre 2012)

Va bene tutto (la musica è soggettiva) ma paragonare sta roba a Stairway To Heaven....dai.


----------



## Bawert (16 Novembre 2012)

Il successo di GS rappresenta pienamente l'evoluzione musicale


----------



## Arsozzenal (16 Novembre 2012)

Bawert ha scritto:


> Il successo di GS rappresenta pienamente *l'evoluzione* musicale



INVOLUZIONE volevi dire!

- - - Aggiornato - - -

una volta c'erano i queen,gli acdc,i guns, i pink floyd giusto per citare i più famosi,ora ci sono gli one direction e co!!questa è la differenza


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (16 Novembre 2012)

A me personalmente fa ridere, fa ballare, fa divertire. E in tutto ciò non ci vedo niente di male. Non parlo di qualità della musica, e non la paragono neppure ai grandi del passato come qualcuno sta facendo, è chiaro che il confronto non regge. La prendo per quella che è, un tormentone divertente.


----------



## Degenerate X (16 Novembre 2012)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> A me personalmente fa ridere, fa ballare, fa divertire. E in tutto ciò non ci vedo niente di male. Non parlo di qualità della musica, e non la paragono neppure ai grandi del passato come qualcuno sta facendo, è chiaro che il confronto non regge. La prendo per quella che è, un tormentone divertente.



Infatti, non capisco tutto questo accanimento


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Novembre 2012)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> A me personalmente fa ridere, fa ballare, fa divertire. E in tutto ciò non ci vedo niente di male. Non parlo di qualità della musica, e non la paragono neppure ai grandi del passato come qualcuno sta facendo, è chiaro che il confronto non regge. La prendo per quella che è, un tormentone divertente.


In nomine patris et filii et spiritus sancti,* amen*.
Davvero non capisco tutto questo accanimento verso il "commerciale" ma prendeteli per quel che sono questi brani, cioè delle canzonette da ballare, per divertirsi, io non credo che nel panorama mondiale musicale ci debbano essere solo Freddy Mercury e solo Pink Floyd.


----------



## Arsozzenal (16 Novembre 2012)

la mia disamina era più che altro sulla musica attuale in generale...di robe così ce n'erano sicuramente anche 20 anni fa


----------



## Bawert (17 Novembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> INVOLUZIONE volevi dire!



Dipende dai gusti, una volta di queste "hit" ce n'erano molte meno, ma oggi sono quasi tutti amanti del commerciale.


----------



## Canonista (17 Novembre 2012)

Non so voi, ma io questa non riesco neanche a definirla musica e a metterla quindi in una categoria che ha come elementi i più grandi gruppi musicali, musicisti e cantautori di sempre.

Per me è più una cosa che non va assolutamente presa sul serio, una sorta di fenomeno da baraccone.
Per farvi capire, io farei entrare in una stessa categoria il video di questa canzone, i video di Gemma del Sud, "tranne te" di Fibra o cose così. Ma è tutt'altro che musica (e quindi arte).
E' divertente per alcuni, un tormentone par altri, ma resta il fatto che l'anno prossimo nessuno si ricorderà più nulla di questo tizio.


----------



## iceman. (17 Novembre 2012)

Di sicuro e' piu' divertente di quella merenda di aisecciupego


----------



## JulesWinnfield (17 Novembre 2012)

ahahahha che figata...ho scaricato anche il gioco per l'iPhone


----------

